# Help please router direction



## rebel60 (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi All.
I am a little bit confused, if I am using my router correctly. 
I understand that you go in the oppersite direction, to the rotation of the cutter, (or that's what I believe to be correct).








The base plate shows I think the direction of the cutter rotation, so therefore I need to move the router in the oppersite direction.
Is that correct ?
Many thanks
Dave.


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

Think of it this way, if you have both hands on the handles, the part of the bit closest to your right hand will be moving toward you. That should help you visualize the rotation of the bit, so you are always moving the router so the bit is going forward on the side that is doing the cutting, against the cutter's motion. 

If you are making a dado or a groove, use a straightedge, and move the router as if you were cutting a shape on the straightedge.

This helps me get through my routing day.


----------



## rebel60 (Jul 28, 2012)

The Warthog said:


> Think of it this way, if you have both hands on the handles, the part of the bit closest to your right hand will be moving toward you. That should help you visualize the rotation of the bit, so you are always moving the router so the bit is going forward on the side that is doing the cutting, against the cutter's motion.
> 
> If you are making a dado or a groove, use a straightedge, and move the router as if you were cutting a shape on the straightedge.
> 
> This helps me get through my routing day.


Cheers for that Rodger.
I was doing it right 
Thanks


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

rebel60 said:


> Cheers for that Rodger.
> I was doing it right
> Thanks


Hi Rebel - I always use a "right hand rule of thumb". Make a fist with your right hand, extend your index finger and thumb. Now, turn your hand palm down with your thumb pointing to the edge you want route or guide against and your index finger will point toward your correct direction of travel.


----------



## crowie (Apr 14, 2011)

jschaben said:


> Hi Rebel - I always use a "right hand rule of thumb". Make a fist with your right hand, extend your index finger and thumb. Now, turn your hand palm down with your thumb pointing to the edge you want route or guide against and your index finger will point toward your correct direction of travel.


Thank you from me too for that handy hint.....cheers, crowie


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

This will not help in Routing. But when I was very young, my father taught me to use a right hand rule of thumb when backing up a trailer. You place your hands on the bottom of the steering wheel and the way the the thumbs move left or right is the way the trailer behind you is going to move that direction. No help, I know, just a rule of thumb.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

A picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## Dr Neon (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Dave. As you look down at the router in your pic, the bit will be turning clockwise, just like the arrow points. If you were to be using a round over bit, for instance, with a bearing to guide it, and the work piece was on the other side of the router, you would go from left to right, so that the cutter was turning into the work. If you were dressing the entire circumfrence of a board that way, the router would be moved in a counter-clockwise direction all the way around it.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mike said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words.



Ideal explanation, Mike.

Where did you get the pictures?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The first photo was an Email tip from one of the magazines, the second photo is from one of the router manuals but I don't remember which one.


----------



## rebel60 (Jul 28, 2012)

Mike said:


> The first photo was an Email tip from one of the magazines, the second photo is from one of the router manuals but I don't remember which one.


Thank you all so much for your answers.
@ Mike, the second pic is very similar to the one in my bosch manual, but I didn't really understand it.
Best Regards.
Dave.


----------



## rebel60 (Jul 28, 2012)

DrNeon said:


> Hi Dave. As you look down at the router in your pic, the bit will be turning clockwise, just like the arrow points. If you were to be using a round over bit, for instance, with a bearing to guide it, and the work piece was on the other side of the router, you would go from left to right, so that the cutter was turning into the work. If you were dressing the entire circumfrence of a board that way, the router would be moved in a counter-clockwise direction all the way around it.


Hi Tim.
I understand the first part of your post. However I don't understand what dressing is ?
So i'm off to find out


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, James and Mike.

I have seen the second one at Patrick Spielman's book.

Best regards for all of you.


----------



## sophiaedward123 (Jul 12, 2012)

Can any one please guide me form where to start? I am newibie here and don't know from where to start mainly. I tried to open in intro section but it was closed so what I can do?


----------

